# Need tips on replacing hinge on glass canopy



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, 
The hinge broke on a glass canopy for my 55 gal aquarium. I got a replacement hinge and cut it to length. I was only able to get it onto the front piece of glass and I had to hammer it on with a nylon mallet. The back section has the plastic strip that has cut outs for equipment so I can not hammer that side. I have tried several approaches and non have worked. If anyone has suggestions I would be very grateful. Jeweled


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

duct tape?

.02


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

A picture would be a big help.

DLH


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Are you not capable of removing the plastic piece that is cut out ? Mine comes right off. Or maybe there is a dab of silicone that you can cut, then re dab a drop of silicone to make it restick.

fold it in half, and see if you can hammer it while holding with your hand.

Maybe


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, that hinge stuff comes for different sized glass. Ya probably got one size too small.  (maybe 2 ?) so some finesse is needed. if it wasn't much money, you could get next bigger size up. Wouldn't be so hard to put on. Use a dab of silicone and it'll hold much better.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

The plastic piece on the back should slip off. also try rubbing a bit of vaseline or cooking oil on the edge of the glass where the new hinge slips on. I used the vaseline when I did mine and it went on a bit easier, just use a bit to make the glass slippery. you also might try slideing it down from the end instead of the front


----------



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, I like your idea and will give it a try.


----------

